# Laundromat closed



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Got down to the laundromat only to see a sign on the door "CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE". Now what am I going to do about my washing? I don't have a working washing machine.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Got down to the laundromat only to see a sign on the door "CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE". Now what am I going to do about my washing? I don't have a working washing machine.



If your landlord or manager isn't a jerk like ours is, maybe you could inform him/her of how essential it is to run everything through hot wash/dry to stop the spread of this c.virus?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 11, 2020)

*You're gonna have to wash them the old fashioned way Deb...in a bowl with hot water and soap..... or even in the bath   *


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> If your landlord or manager isn't a jerk like ours is, maybe you could inform him/her of how essential it is to run everything through hot wash/dry to stop the spread of this c.virus?



This is a public, commercial business, not one in an apartment complex.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 11, 2020)

This might be a sign that it's time to replace your washer, Deb.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)

Have you driven to another one that may be still opened?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

I used to wash clothes in a bath tub, but I was much younger then.   Now, I suppose, I’d have to put them in the tub and pretend I was crushing grapes.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Have you driven to another one that may be still opened?


There isn't another one for miles and I'd hate to go all that way only to find that one was closed, too. My tub doesn't hold water. When I had work done on the plumbing years ago, the plumber removed the drain stop. No I can only take showers.

The owner is one of my FB friends. I sent him a PM, but so far he hasn't responded. Maybe he has COVID.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> There isn't another one for miles and I'd hate to go all that way only to find that one was closed, too. My tub doesn't hold water. When I had work done on the plumbing years ago, the plumber removed the drain stop. No I can only take showers.
> 
> The owner is one of my FB friends. I sent him a PM, but so far he hasn't responded. Maybe he has COVID.


Same with my stupid tub in this old house we bought.  You can take a thick wash cloth or towel, stuff it in the drain hole, and tub will fill.  I did this when puppy had diarrhea in his crate.  It’s works.  When done just remove the cloth.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

My drain has an attached cover so I can't stuff anything in the drain hole.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> My drain has an attached cover so I can't stuff anything in the drain hole.


So confused, I thought you said there wasn’t a cover.  If the drain hole is covered by a cover then how does the water drain out?  , Just use your sink.  This is not that difficult, lots of people wash clothes without a washing machine and dry then by hanging them on lines, ropes, fences, brick walls out windows etc.

Millions of people all over the world do this.  Why can’t you?


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> So confused, I thought you said there wasn’t a cover.


The plumber removed the apparatus that kept the water in the tub - I don't know how it worked, it was down inside the drain and closed by turning a knob in the tub. There is still a cover (with holes that looks like a collander) over the drain hole.

Washing clothes in a sinl or tub is messy and I could never wring them dry enough.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> The plumber removed the apparatus that kept the water in the tub - I don't know how it worked, it was down inside the drain and closed by turning a knob in the tub. There is still a cover (with holes that looks like a collander) over the drain hole.


Lol, usually you can turn that and plug the hole, have you tried doing that?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2020)

*I was going to ask if you lived near a friend that you could ask if you could use their washer, but then I thought maybe they would be worried if you did because of the virus going around. I hope you can find a way to wash your clothes.*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

I heard from eth laundrommat owner. He said he'll be re-opening sometime this coming week. Nothing to do with COVID - just some equipment problems and maintenance.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

Deb, I just thought the other day about what would I do if they closed our laundry room but it has coded entry, so it probably won't happen. If it did, however, I have a mini washer and a spinner that actually spins better than industrial machines. I got the machines because our laundry room was closed for a long time for remodeling. The washer is semi automatic, meaning I must fill it and drain it myself. It's a process but I had gotten used to it. When they reopened the laundry room, I opted for being able to do a larger load more easily.  I'm actually thinking about doing one more load down there then using my machines again until this pandemic is over.  The washer holds more than I thought it would. This is similar to what I have (mine is turquoise, different brand) but I noticed Amazon currently sells more of the ones that also have spinners attached.  This one costs $100.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

This is very similar to the spinner I have. Don't know why it got only 3 stars.  I'd give mine 5 it spins so well and so quickly.


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Are these only available online?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I heard from eth laundrommat owner. He said he'll be re-opening sometime this coming week. Nothing to do with COVID - just some equipment problems and maintenance.


Phew so glad to hear that for you.....in the meantime can you hand wash the essentials in the sink, wring dry best you can, and hang em on clothes hangers, as I do, and put them everywhere inside the house....they'll dry overnight....my arthritic hands dont allow me to wring water outta them too well either....its painful....keep us informed.


----------



## win231 (Apr 11, 2020)

Reminds me of how spoiled I am!
I bought a Speed Queen commercial washer & dryer a few years ago & replaced all the plumbing in my house last year.
If you lived closer, I'd say, "Bring all your stuff here."


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

Remember hanging clothes out on the line in the winter?  You'd take them down and they'd be frozen stiff but as soon as they warmed up inside, they'd be perfectly dry.


----------



## jujube (Apr 11, 2020)

For the last ten years, we've spent 4-5 months in our camper in the summer.  We don't have a washer/dryer in the rig.

For 7-8 months at home, I'd moan and whine about having to go out in the garage to do the laundry.  Then after 4-5 months of doing my laundry in grimy, malfunctioning campground laundry rooms, I'd come home and kiss my washer and dryer.  Oh, the bliss!  Oh, the joy!  I'd swear I'd never complain about doing laundry in the garage...….well, at least for a couple of weeks....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Are these only available online?


As far as I know. I've never seen them in the stores.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 12, 2020)

Those spinners would be perfect for me. I do a lot of hand washing because I have sweaters and stuff that I like to use before wash day.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 12, 2020)

Phone the other laundromat. I'll bet they are open since this one has mechanical repairs.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2020)

I would buy my own washing machine, even if it was a used/refurb model.   I can't imagine dragging clothing to a laundromat if I didn't absolutely have to.


----------



## Liberty (Apr 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Got down to the laundromat only to see a sign on the door "CLOSED UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE". Now what am I going to do about my washing? I don't have a working washing machine.


Got a river and a rock?  Or next best thing is use your bathtub I guess, and hang them out to dry...the fragrance is great, too!


----------



## old medic (Apr 12, 2020)

jujube said:


> we've spent 4-5 months in our camper in the summer. We don't have a washer/dryer in the rig


We are in the same boat.... accept we've been in ours 2 1/2 years now... Have a set but no place to hook up... YET
Had set the washer outside and did a few loads, but wife said its just easier to go do it... 
Now that place is closed, twice as far, and twice as much....


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2020)

old medic said:


> We are in the same boat.... accept we've been in ours 2 1/2 years now... Have a set but no place to hook up... YET
> Had set the washer outside and did a few loads, but wife said its just easier to go do it...
> Now that place is closed, twice as far, and twice as much....


Is your camper set up permanently somewhere?  Why can't you hook up your W/D?  Do you have water, power and ability to dump at your site?


----------



## old medic (Apr 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Is your camper set up permanently somewhere?  Why can't you hook up your W/D?  Do you have water, power and ability to dump at your site?


We could put a small washer in the closet hook ups in the camper... But wife said no...
We own this place, have house, well and septic. My brother has lived in the house over 15 years.
Initially was going to build a Bath house, But managed to buy the abandoned house next door and doing a major remodel on it.
Just got temporary power turned on, and hoping to get the well pump installed next week... set the washer up in the garage.
At that point will move the camper next door, and keep digging....


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 12, 2020)

Do you have any storage containers available?

If so, you could place it inside the bathtub and wash smaller loads of clothes.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Good idea


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 12, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I would buy my own washing machine, even if it was a used/refurb model.   I can't imagine dragging clothing to a laundromat if I didn't absolutely have to.



Same here.  You'd break even money wise soon considering the cost of laundromats.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Same here.  You'd break even money wise soon considering the cost of laundromats.


 I spend less than $20 a year on laundry. At my age, I'd pass on before I broke even having a new washing machine installed. Living alone and not going out much, I only get enough to do a load about every six weeks. It's $2 to do a load at the nearest laundromat. You do the math. 

Plus I don't have the added cost of water and electricity, and I don't have to worry about maintenance. The only issue I have with a laundromat is that you don't know who's scrofulous underwear was washed in the load just before.


----------



## StarSong (Apr 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I spend less than $20 a year on laundry. At my age, I'd pass on before I broke even having a new washing machine installed. Living alone and not going out much, I only get enough to do a load about every six weeks. It's $2 to do a load at the nearest laundromat. You do the math.
> 
> Plus I don't have the added cost of water and electricity, and I don't have to worry about maintenance. The only issue I have with a laundromat is that you don't know who's scrofulous underwear was washed in the load just before.


One load every six weeks?  Seriously?


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Yes, it's true.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

I do a lot of hand washing in the sink.  You rinse and then pull out the plug and let them drain an hour or more.  Then, I press out as much as I can with balled fists and lay things out on layers of bath towels (one below, one on top) and pat the pile ... The clothes then get hung on hangers and the towels get draped wherever I have room (tub, shower door, over chairs, etc.)  This method counts as "exercise" and saves a ton off my water bills!


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2020)

OK, I'm having a really hard time picturing how anyone can do only one load in six weeks.  What about sheets and towels?  That alone would be  one load a week _at a minimum _for me.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Maybe you change your towels and sheets excessively.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 12, 2020)

@OneEyedDiva 
I like the idea of those items you pictured.  Are they 2 separate units, either or both, of a washer/rinser, and the spinner?


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 12, 2020)

StarSong said:


> One load every six weeks?  Seriously?



I couldn't do it either!  I do a minimum of two loads a week just for me. Vastly different hygiene standards!

Medium washers are $6.00 per load here, all dryers are $1.50 so it would make sense financially here to own.   And laundromats are yucky even without the CCP Virus.   I just bought a Panda electric spinner a couple of months ago for when I'm out of town working and staying in a camper so I won't have to use the laundromat anymore.   Am washing in a 5 gallon bucket set in the bathtub and agitating with a laundry plunger. Next I  spin the clothes.  The Panda spinner runs for 5 minutes and clothes are barely damp coming out.  If washing machines spun clothes as effectively, we wouldn't need to run dryers but for 20 minutes or so a load.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> I spend less than $20 a year on laundry. At my age, I'd pass on before I broke even having a new washing machine installed. Living alone and not going out much, I only get enough to do a load about every six weeks. It's $2 to do a load at the nearest laundromat. You do the math.
> 
> Plus I don't have the added cost of water and electricity, and I don't have to worry about maintenance. The only issue I have with a laundromat is that you don't know who's scrofulous underwear was washed in the load just before.


There are other "issues" with public Laundromats that I witnessed, but won't mention.....


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe you change your towels and sheets excessively.



I don't consider once a week excessive, maybe twice a week for the towels.  But every six weeks?  Ew......


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2020)

When I lived in Turkey, I had a maid who came one day a week.  I paid her $2 and two eggs.  Yep, really, two eggs and all my empty cans (which I opened from the bottom, so that she could set them in her kitchen and make her friends envious, thinking that she had all those American canned goods).  

Anyway, she washed our clothes in the bathtub, wrung them out and hung them out on the balcony.  Got them very clean, too.

One day, I bought an old Maytag wringer washer from another American and had it brought home.  When she came on Tuesday, I led her down the hall with her eyes closed.  She took one look and burst into tears.  You'd think I had shown her the Spoonmaker Diamond, or something.  She'd sing to the washer.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

Inventory of the current load: 3 nightgowns, 1 pair socks, 3 t-shirts, 1 pair jeans, 1 pillowcase, 1 twin top bedspread, one twin bottom sheet, 3 towels.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Inventory of the current load: 3 nightgowns, 1 pair socks, 3 t-shirts, 1 pair jeans, 1 pillowcase, 1 twin top bedspread, one twin bottom sheet, 3 towels.



No panties?  Should have 42 for six weeks.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 13, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> No panties?  Should have 42 for six weeks.



Like those that were popular in childhood-  they had the days of the week printed on them


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> Like those that were popular in childhood-  they had the days of the week printed on them


Did you always wear yours on the day you were supposed to?  I'm pretty sure I wasn't bold enough back then not to!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 13, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Did you always wear yours on the day you were supposed to?  I'm pretty sure I wasn't bold enough back then not to!


I think so


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> No panties?  Should have 42 for six weeks.


I don't wear panties. I wear a nightgown that serves as underwear. I have a sensitivity to elastic. As for bras, in the winter I can get away without one when I go out - a bulky coat disguises this. In warmer weather, when I have to go out, I wear one over my nightgown so the elastic parts don't contact my skin.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Maybe you change your towels and sheets excessively.


I do.  I never use the same wash cloth or towel again without putting it through the washer, therefore I have seven of each and a few extras.  As for sheets, one set and they go in with the towels.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

Whatever works for you. I know what works for me. Personally, I don't use a washcloth on my body - they ARE germy. I find squirting some body wash in the old hand and rubbing where it's needed is good enough for me. A hand can get places a bulky washcloth can't. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Whatever works for you. I know what works for me. Personally, I don't use a washcloth on my body - they ARE germy. I find squirting some body wash in the old hand and rubbing where it's needed is good enough for me. A hand can get places a bulky washcloth can't. LOL


Not all washcloths are bulky, but yes, whatever works for you.  They are only germy after you use them, which as why I only use once and then I to the washer.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't wear panties. I wear a nightgown that serves as underwear. I have a sensitivity to elastic. As for bras, in the winter I can get away without one when I go out - a bulky coat disguises this. In warmer weather, when I have to go out, I wear one over my nightgown so the elastic parts don't contact my skin.



42 nightgowns for six weeks,  I hope then. Or at least 21. Curious as to how the nightgown as panties works with the jeans you listed above, but not curious enough to ask! 

As for sheets, can't imagine going past a week without changing them.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Not all washcloths are bulky, but yes, whatever works for you.  They are only germy after you use them, which as why I only use once and then I to the washer.



Same here.  Can't imagine reusing a washcloth without running it through the wash.  And you can certainly find thin ones which is what I prefer.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Same here.  Can't imagine reusing a washcloth without running it through the wash.  And you can certainly find thin ones which is what I prefer.


Yup, I use the thin wash cloths.  As for a nightgown for undies I don’t understand that at all.  At 73, well, I leak like a sieve, , the realities of my life.  Undies and protection, waterproof mattress cover and sheets.  Got my washer fixed, it was under warranty and took a month, but got it fixed right before the laundry mat closed.


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Curious as to how the nightgown as panties works with the jeans



Something like this:


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> At 73, well, I leak like a sieve.



Fortunately, I don't have that problem....yet.


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 99255



I'd have to have a minimum of 21 nightgowns in 6 weeks to not feel disgusting. Preferably 42 ...one per day. 

No need to reply. Clicking unwatch on this thread.  Know from prior similar threads that this could go on ad nauseam...


----------



## Pepper (Apr 13, 2020)

TMI


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Laundromat's grand re-opening tomorrow morning - 5 am.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

jujube said:


> Remember hanging clothes out on the line in the winter?  You'd take them down and they'd be frozen stiff but as soon as they warmed up inside, they'd be perfectly dry.


Yeah...they'd be dry and stiff as boards. My clothes have to be soft which means less need for ironing, especially winter garments. There are clotheslines in our complex but I'd never hang my clothes out there. I remember how much dust used to be on my car (parked in the lot) just a day after I'd get it washed. I can imagine the clothes would collect dust like that.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Do you have any storage containers available?
> View attachment 99047
> If so, you could place it inside the bathtub and wash smaller loads of clothes.


My mini washer and spinner fit perfectly on the plank tub seat my mother had. I'm *so* glad I kept it. This is the closest thing to it but mine is solid all the way across and doesn't have a handle. https://www.rehabmart.com/product/portable-shower-bench-11016.html


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't wear panties. I wear a nightgown that serves as underwear. I have a sensitivity to elastic. As for bras, in the winter I can get away without one when I go out - a bulky coat disguises this. In warmer weather, when I have to go out, I wear one over my nightgown so the elastic parts don't contact my skin.


How does your nightgown substitute as underwear?  Never mind...I saw your illustration on this page of replies after I asked the question.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 14, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> I like the idea of those items you pictured.  Are they 2 separate units, either or both, of a washer/rinser, and the spinner?


Yes, mine are separate units. I fill the washer for the wash, drain and refill twice for the rinse cycles. I guess someone could get away with rinsing only once. The spinner is a separate unit. They do have mini washers with attached spinners but that wouldn't work for me. My Honorary Daughter has had one for a couple of years though and she loves it. Four people in her household.


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

I went down bright and early thinking I'd have the whole place to myself as I usually do that early. I've never seen so many there - 4 woman were there already when I arrived. Maybe because it's been closed for a while and everyone is doing "catch up". The place had a faint aroma of like hot electricity, perhaps there was a dryer fire and that what closed it.


----------



## old medic (Apr 19, 2020)

HIP HIP HURRAY!!!!!!!
We have gotten the well up and running, Pulled the washer out of storage and set in the garage....
Literally a drop cord from the temporary power pole, and garden hose from the well....
Cold water wash and hangout to dry....but no more $6 a load with a 30 mile drive....
figure about 83 loads and will cover the cost of the pump replacement.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2020)

Kaila said:


> @OneEyedDiva
> I like the idea of those items you pictured.  Are they 2 separate units, either or both, of a washer/rinser, and the spinner?


Here's my set up:


----------

